# I sell land in bali for you to build a house, villa, or hotel



## deka (Jul 29, 2012)

I sell land in bali. not only land, but also villas, and hotels. I sell and offer to you who are interested. please send a message to [email protected]
you simply write a villa or a hotel or a land like what you want.
thank you for the good cooperation.


----------



## fasrich (Jul 29, 2012)

Are you based in Bali..and do you have a website


----------



## huumik (Aug 1, 2012)

Thankssss.......


----------

